# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - frame = kornizë, zarf

## edspace

> Frame---Kornizë
> Frame duration--kohëzgjatja e imazhit





> Frame-Kuadër p.sh.video frame-Video kuadër





> Për rrjetet:
> Frame = zarf, skelë
> 
> Për grafike, foto:
> Frame = kornizë





> Frame => Paketëz


Në rrjetet kompjuterike, frame dhe packet janë dy gjëra të ndryshme. Packet-at mbështillen në frame dhe dërgohen në rrjet. Nëse packet-a është shumë e madhe, ajo mund të ndahet në disa frame për t'u transportuar në rrjet. Fjala zarf mendoj se është më e përshtatshme sepse zarfet përdoren për të transportuar dokumenta dhe kanë adresën e marrësit dhe dërguesit, njësoj si frame-t. Fjalë të tjera të mundshme janë karkasë, skelet, kornizë, por që të gjitha këto nuk nënkuptojnë transportimin dhe adresat siç i nënkupton zarfi.

----------

